# biOrbAIR



## Aron_Dip (7 Dec 2013)

Has anyone seen one of these? I popped to my LFS and they had one fully planted on display and they are dam cool... Shame about the 300+ price tag tho. But iv read on the PFK site its suuitable for live stock small frogs and like i would have thought. take a look -> http://www.biorbair.com


----------



## dan4x4 (7 Dec 2013)

I definitely think aquariums are becoming more attractive, I go for square cos I don't like the way a bowl bends the light however that does look like an "i fishtank"


----------



## dan4x4 (7 Dec 2013)

also checked your instagram out today your aquarium photo I liked (dan300r) looks unreal, I normally like messy jungle style tanks but that is unreal good work, and photography.


----------



## Aron_Dip (7 Dec 2013)

dan4x4 said:


> also checked your instagram out today your aquarium photo I liked (dan300r) looks unreal, I normally like messy jungle style tanks but that is unreal good work, and photography.


 
Thanks mate.. That was actually day 1 of planting


----------

